# My Tityus stigmurus colony is out of control



## gromgrom (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I kept TOO many back for a second generation. Third generation is also pictured, blending in with the others (2nd and 3rd instars)

Oh, this is probably 60% of them too... yeahh...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scroggdogg777 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sale em'!!


----------



## buddah4207 (Jun 23, 2013)

I wouldn't mind taking a few off your hands if you do end up selling some


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jun 24, 2013)

ooooh MEE MEEE iLL TAKE SOME


----------



## Jorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Your "problem is the same as mine. What was 5 is now 50+ with 2nd instars running around as well! I love em and they go crazy on newly hatched B. lateralis  roaches. I'll definitely be selling some soon. I've been idle on the board for too long now.

Jeff


----------



## GS (Jun 24, 2013)

Definitely a good kind of "problem" to have. More "trading chips" to other critters you fancy :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cowin8579 (Jun 24, 2013)

lol @ people asking you to sell them.  They have been on sale for over a month!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## buddah4207 (Jun 24, 2013)

Haha that was my bad I didn't even notice them in the classified section. Really seeing the whole colony of them together was what made me want to get some, without the picture I would have not been so intrigued.


----------



## JZC (Jun 24, 2013)

Pretty scorps. Anybody know how strong their venom is?


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 25, 2013)

JZCtarantulafan said:


> Pretty scorps. Anybody know how strong their venom is?


Strong. Very strong.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jun 27, 2013)

up top of me is right. we are not talking your average bee - wasp stings here. were talking sick in bed down and out type of stings. know a breeder got put down 2 days from a tag. dont know if thats extreme or not. hes been tagged so many time maybe he just has a weakness?


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 27, 2013)

From what I've read these guys are 5/5 on the venom scale.


----------



## voldemort (Jul 5, 2013)

from what i've heard these are tolerable with each other, putting the word "communal" to new level


----------



## lancej (Jul 6, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> up top of me is right. we are not talking your average bee - wasp stings here. were talking sick in bed down and out type of stings. know a breeder got put down 2 days from a tag. dont know if thats extreme or not. hes been tagged so many time maybe he just has a weakness?


I am thinking that breeder needs to get a new hobby before he/she gives this hobby more unneeded publicity!
Getting tagged more than once by this species (or any other 'hot' species) is just ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

